# Enneagram Type 1 - 1w2 or 1w9?



## Rafasasaki (May 12, 2016)

Hello guys, I've been trying to find out which type am I exactly, 1w2 or 1w9, I've found the descriptions very confusing and sometimes misleading, for example, in one site, I found a description of the 1w9 and is had some examples of famous 1w9 types, and on another a very similar example was on 1w2 this time, and some of those people were on the 1w2 list (I know that typing personalities isn't an exact science)
I've found these descriptions and was wondering if any of you had some good examples, or a link or something, and also, if there's someone else there who is having the same problem I hope we can find the solution here.


----------



## Empower (May 14, 2016)

Hope this might work:

Structural Enneagram


----------



## Rafasasaki (May 12, 2016)

Hey man, thanks for replying, I was actually on that website and was going to post their descriptions, but apparently you can't post a link unless you have more than 15 posts, so I couldn't, but I've found their description to be very plain on 1w9, but anyway, thanks for replying.


----------



## Rafasasaki (May 12, 2016)

Ok, I think I am a 1w2, and that´s how I´m going to go with this, the definitions on the net are very blurry and confusing, some say the same about 1w9 and 1w2, I watched a video on youtube by a woman Jennifer Howard, and she had quite a few good insights and inputs, and according to her, I´m a 1w2. if you want to see the video, the title is "3 - Enneagram 1w9 vs. 1w2" I can´t post links yet, otherwise I would. anyway, thanks a lot, and cya


----------

